# Rough Opening for French Doors



## VikingDinKC (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello 

I am in the process of completing the rough opening for French Doors. Sorry if this is a silly question but I really want to make sure I complete this correctly. Doing research, I am suppose to make the rough opening 2 inches larger than the width needed for the doors so I can use shims to balance the doors. Below are 2 links for French doors I can purchase at my local Lowes / Home Depot. One door is 61-1/2 inch wide and the other is 60 inch. Are these the dimensions I should use as the needed width? So I either need to make the rough opening 63-1/2 wide or 62 inch wide depending on the door I choose? 

Thanks in advance for the feedback. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_10765-77999...4937086__s?Ntt=french+doors&page=1&facetInfo=

http://www.homedepot.com/Doors-Wind...&langId=-1&keyword=french doors&storeId=10051


----------



## psilva8 (Jan 12, 2012)

I never trust the internet. Go into the store and measure the door yourself.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

As stated, don't trust the information online. 

We prefer to have any doors onsite prior to starting renovations and/or framing construction, to ensure that the RO measurements are created accurately.

If you can't get the doors first and have them there, then (as also recommended) go to the store and do your checking.


----------



## VikingDinKC (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I will measure the doors. My guess is Lowes and Home Depot sell the same doors for quite a while.


----------

